# Langsam drehender Elektromotor?



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich suche nach langsam drehenden Gleichstrom-Elektromotoren, die idealerweise mit 14,8V V-Mount Akku angesteuert werden können und sich dazu eignen, eine Kamera (zwischen 2 und 4,5kg) auf einer entsprechenden Vorrichtung zu drehen, heben und zu bewegen.

Ich habe leider bisher nichts gefunden, was sich eignen würde, da z.B. alle Modellbau-Motoren geradezu irrwitzige Drehzahlen haben und ich überhaupt nicht beurteilen kann, ob solche Motoren auch bei besonders niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen (und anlaufen) ... und das auch noch schön gleichmäßig/ruckelfrei.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, auch wenn es nur der richtige Begriff ist, nach dem ich suchen muss oder die richtige technische Eigenschaft, auf die ich achten muss.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hai,

du solltest nach Getriebemotor oder Schrittmotor suchen.

Hier mal ein Link : http://www.modellbau-forum.com/allgemeines/smalltalk/7405-getriebe-215-1-für-schrittmotor/  wo es (ganz grob) um ähnliches geht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Stefan,

danke schonmal für den Tipp bzgl. Getriebemotoren.
Das schaut schonmal vielversprechend aus und ich werde da heute abend mal schön auf die Suche gehen. Eine Frage hab ich aber zu diesen Getriebemotoren noch:

Die werden ja über die Spannung gesteuert, soweit klar. Ich frage mich, ob solche Motoren z.B. bei 4,5V schlagartig anfangen zu drehen und sich ab da dann sauber hochregeln lassen. Meine Anwendung hätte damit halt ein Problem, weil man natürlich für Kameraschwenks bzw. Kamerafahrten schon von 0 an weich beschleunigen möchte und nicht ruckartig anfahren will. Haste da auch noch nen Tipp auf Lager, worauf ich da achten muss oder wie man dieses Problem angeht?

Gruß
Martin

PS:
Ein Getriebemotor, den ich jetzt so auf die Schnelle gefunden habe:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/222375/GETRIEBEMOTOR-8101-45-15V-385ER-MOTOR/1210060
Und da scheint sich erst ab 6V was zu tun und dann aber schon gleich mit 7 U/min.
Deshalb die Frage oben.


----------

